# Master?



## Genbander (Sep 15, 2005)

Can one of you guru's tell me what year this Colnago is, I have had if for 4 years, I bought it NOS form a guy in Europe. I put it together with a mix of Record and Chorus parts, and I love the ride. I have always wondered about the history though.

View attachment 223313


View attachment 223314


View attachment 223315


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Master*

It's a Master for sure given all three main tubes have the Gilco designed profile. Paint scheme throws me off as it's part AD, generally a late 90's scheme and another scheme popular in the early 2000s who's name I can't remember off the top of my head. It's a Rabobank scheme and I will admit to never have looked carefully at those. AD23 seems to ring a bell but I will have to check.

It looks like that the rear brake cable design is the one where the cable and housing enter under the top tube tube on the head tube side and exit on the top in front of the seat lug. Is that right?

I'll have to go through my libarary of Colnago pics to come close to the year but I think the frame dates from the late 90's and the paint was done later. Not necessarily a respray either as there were a number of frames built but remaining the greige. Nice frame.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

that's a LX23 paintscheme, Rabobank colors

LX paintschemes IIRC came with the LUX and LUX Dream aluminum series.

Masters and C40s were issued on LUX painschemes around 2002


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Agreed*

Going through my Colnago pic collection and the LX pattern was 2002. 

That's the odd part, the latest that bike was made would have been 1999 based on the rear drop outs, long horizontal and the rear brake cable configuration. They went to the split housing in 2000. There had been a large number of Colnago frames, various models, that were in the greige with the Belgium distributor around 2003 or so. I bought a Tecnos out of that lot that has an AD finish I never saw before and never seen since. I'm guessing the original poster's Master could have been from that batch or a similar situation.

The frame itself probably was made between 1995-1999. End date I'm sure of but the beginning date could have been a year or two earlier.




Salsa_Lover said:


> that's a LX23 paintscheme, Rabobank colors
> 
> LX paintschemes IIRC came with the LUX and LUX Dream aluminum series.
> 
> Masters and C40s were issued on LUX painschemes around 2002


----------



## Genbander (Sep 15, 2005)

Thank you guys so much.

The frame did come from Belguim, I remember hearing before that Colnago sent bare frames over there to be painted locally. I'm not sure this is true, but if it is, maybe this is one of those.

Thanks!!!


----------

